# verification codes on 3 packs



## talisker10 (Nov 6, 2015)

Just curious, the barcodes on the 3 and 5 packs don't work on the hsa verification site. Are these barcodes different than a serial on a box?

There is no serial on this 5 pack, but there's a barcode starting with 8. Can these not be verified?


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

I haven't bought a 5'er or 3 pk of CC's, but of all the boxes I have bought, I don't recall things ever being cockeyed that way...


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Unfortunately not that I am aware. I got a couple of 5x3 packs and the production date and factory code are on the inside top flap of the carton that holds the individual 3 packs in. I did not see a serial number which I can use at the habanos sa site.


----------



## Hudabear (Feb 1, 2016)

From my short CC experience thus far I can only guess that it's SOP. When I bought my JLP it was a 5x5 box so the regular SA serial on the seal was on the outer box whilst all the boxes inside had the seal like the one you show. So if you only bought a fiver I would assume they just take it out of a 5x5 and call it a day.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

talisker10 said:


> Just curious, the barcodes on the 3 and 5 packs don't work on the hsa verification site. Are these barcodes different than a serial on a box?
> 
> There is no serial on this 5 pack, but there's a barcode starting with 8. Can these not be verified?
> 
> View attachment 84322


As has been said the box that the 3-5 packs come in. Has the standard seal you can verify. Why do you need to verify something suspicious?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

The barcode on the pateca is the UPC code for the retailer to scan your purchase. Verification codes are on the outer cartons.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

The sloppy placement of the seal is Cuba being Cuba. As for verification, trust your vendor.


----------

